# Range question?



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a dual motor set-up.(2, 250watt motors) would it make a difference to run one dedicated motor, with the second for hills on a sprag. (watt hr) Or would it be the same? (watt hr.) To run both motors together sharing the load?


----------

